# 2WW - 2ww & thrush ?



## Sarah Tidmarsh (Sep 21, 2004)

I am just coming to the end of my 2ww and due to test tomorrow !
I am on 2 cyclogest a day and over the last 2 / 3 days I have become very sore and itchy and have similar symptons to thrush. The discharge is not as white as it was but slighly greenish / yellow. Is there any cause for concern ?
I had 2 embryos transferred on 1st Oct with ICSI.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Swap pessaries to back passage and see if things clear up. If it is thrush it won´t affect chances of pregnancy but be damn annoying in the meantime!!

Ruth


----------



## Sarah Tidmarsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Ruth


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

Not to raise your hopes but ive not long ago been pregnant and i went all itchy and my CM went yellow and stringy, sadly my LB was lost to MC, but that was one of my first signs of pregnancy, lets hope you are too.

Good Luck Juliex


----------

